# Lost Balloonist



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2014)

A man in a hot air balloon realized that he was lost. He reduced
 altitude and spotted a woman below. He descended a bit more and shouted "Excuse me, can you help me? I promised a friend I would meet him an hour ago, but I don't know where
 I am."

 The woman below replied, "You're in a hot air balloon hovering
 approximately 30 feet above the ground. You're between 50 and 51
 degrees north latitude and between 114 and 115 degrees west longitude.

 "You must be an engineer," said the balloonist.
 "I am," replied the woman. "How did you know?"

 "Well," answered the balloonist, "Everything you told me is
 technically correct, but I've no idea what to make of your
 information. The fact is, I'm still lost. Frankly, you've not been
 much help at all. If anything, you've delayed my trip."

 The woman below responded, "You must be in management."
 "I am," replied the balloonist, "but how did you know?"

 "Well," said the woman, "you don't know where you are or where you're
 going. ..... You have risen to where you are, due to a large quantity
 of hot air. ..... You made a promise, which you've no idea how to
 keep........ And you expect people beneath you to solve your problems.

 The fact is, you are in exactly the same position you were in before
 we met, but now, somehow, you've managed to make it my fault!"


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2014)

lol


----------



## Ina (Sep 1, 2014)

True, so true! :lol1:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh no Meanderer, that guy is so much of a prick.


----------

